# VLC won't play MP3's



## srobert (Oct 28, 2013)

The multimedia/vlc port was updated recently to vlc-2.1.0,4. Now it won't play MP3 or AVI formats as it did before. It is still able to play other formats such as FLAC, M4A. And I'm able to play the MP3s with other software. When I attempt it with vlc I can hear some choppy intermittent sounds from the speaker and then it fails with:

```
[0x802041650] oss audio output error: cannot write samples: Invalid argument
```

`uname -a` yields:

```
FreeBSD acer.no-ip.org 9.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE #0 r255961: Wed Oct  2 08:56:07 PDT 2013     root@acer.no-ip.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/ACER  amd64
```

The configuration options for vlc are as follows:

```
robertss@acer /v/d/p/multimedia_vlc> more options
# This file is auto-generated by 'make config'.
# Options for vlc-2.1.0,4
_OPTIONS_READ=vlc-2.1.0,4
_FILE_COMPLETE_OPTIONS_LIST=A52 AALIB ASS AVAHI CACA DBUS DEBUG DIRAC DOCS DTS DVDNAV DVDREAD FAAD FLAC FLUID FRIBIDI GLX GME GNOMEVFS GNUTLS GOOM HTTPD JACK LIBBLURAY LIBSSH2 LIRC LIVEMEDIA LUA MAD MATROSKA MODPLUG MPEG2 MTP MUSEPACK NCURSES NLS NOTIFY NO_DVD OGG OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS OPUS PNG PULSEAUDIO QT4 REALAUDIO RUNROOT SAMBA SAMPLERATE SCHROED SDL SERVER_ONLY SHOUTCAST SIDPLAY SKINS SPEEX SQLITE STREAM SVG TAGLIB THEORA TWOLAME UPNP V4L VAAPI VCD VORBIS X11 X264 XCB XOSD XVIDEO ZVBI
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=A52
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=AALIB
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=ASS
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=AVAHI
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=CACA
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=DBUS
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=DEBUG
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=DIRAC
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=DOCS
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=DTS
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=DVDNAV
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=DVDREAD
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=FAAD
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=FLAC
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=FLUID
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=FRIBIDI
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=GLX
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=GME
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=GNOMEVFS
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=GNUTLS
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=GOOM
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=HTTPD
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=JACK
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=LIBBLURAY
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=LIBSSH2
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=LIRC
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=LIVEMEDIA
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=LUA
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=MAD
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=MATROSKA
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=MODPLUG
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=MPEG2
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=MTP
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=MUSEPACK
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=NCURSES
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=NLS
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=NOTIFY
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=NO_DVD
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=OGG
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=OPUS
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=PNG
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=PULSEAUDIO
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=QT4
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=REALAUDIO
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=RUNROOT
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=SAMBA
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=SAMPLERATE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=SCHROED
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=SDL
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=SERVER_ONLY
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=SHOUTCAST
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=SIDPLAY
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=SKINS
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=SPEEX
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=SQLITE
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=STREAM
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=SVG
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=TAGLIB
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=THEORA
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=TWOLAME
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=UPNP
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=V4L
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=VAAPI
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=VCD
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=VORBIS
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=X11
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=X264
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=XCB
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=XOSD
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=XVIDEO
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=ZVBI
```
I've tried using default vlc preferences and making various changes to them. But it doesn't seem to help. Any ideas?


----------



## srobert (Oct 30, 2013)

This is "solved" now. But note the quotes. The port was updated to vlc-2.1.0_3,4. It plays all my multimedia formats, but it appears they've given up on oss. audio/pulseaudio is no longer optional.


----------

